# R32 R33 R34 Skyline GTR production numbers



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Anyone know them?

Done a quick search on here, nothing but single model, or special edition counts. Wiki gave R32/R33/R34 all model counts (that look like bullshit)

Wikipedia says (for all R32, R33, R34's)

R32 - 296087
R33 - 217333
R34 - 64623

I dont belive that.... esp the R34 count.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

according to Andy Butlers book

R32 GTR - 43,934

R33 GTR - 16,422

R34 GTR - 11,310

thats includes all V-spec, N1 and race variants.

mook


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Adam,

32 GT-Rs was circa 44,000
33 GT-Rs was circa 16,000
34 GT-Rs was circa 12,000

Will see if I can track down proper numbers.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

R33 GTR - tyndago - R33- Nissan Skyline GT-R


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Ooops, cross post.

Nice one Mook.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

R32 - tyndago - R32 - Nissan Skyline GT-R

R34 - tyndago - R34- Nissan Skyline GT-R

R32 - 43 934 :O
R33 - 16 520
R34 - 12 175


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Cheers guys..... Didnt realise the R34 GTR was made in such low numbers.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Actually it would be cool to know who many do actually still exist? I bet there have been thausends of GTRs transformed in to Asahi beer cans allready.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

ive got BNR32-001324 sitting in a lock up:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

my 33 is very early, under 400


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

yup..... seeing a lot of R32's getting split on here now.

No idea what my R32 chassis no is off the top of my head... its a 91 so should be sub 20,000 hehe


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Under 100 frame number rules . .lol
Wonder who has got a car like 000010:smokin:?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

gtrlux said:


> I bet there have been thausends of GTRs transformed in to Asahi beer cans allready.


I've done my share. lol


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

LOL yeah Moley, yours was transformed in to what allready? welsh beer cans . ?


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

All my information online is from GT-R Magazine. The only number I can't get a firm number on is the number of R33 N1's made. I haven't seen it anywhere. I am sure its out there somewhere. Just haven't seen it. 

R32 - 
Standard-40390
Nismo-560
vspec-1453
vspecII-1303
N1-228

R33
9871 Normal
6551 Vspec (including N1)

R34 - 
Standard-3962,
Vspec;Mspec,VspecII;Nur-7338,
N1-45


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Like i seriously knew they made BNR32''s but wow. Their numbers dwarf that of any other. Like BCNR33 & BNR34 combined still dont amount to the 32.  Me like.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

R32's are best. Everyone knows it or they just are in denial. 

Even the chief R35 GT-R test driver.... GTRBlog Interviews Toshio Suzuki - Lord of the 'Ring


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Why yes, yes they are. And every 33 & 34 owners are in denial as to which is the best lol. LOL LOL.


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

davew said:


> ive got BNR32-001324 sitting in a lock up:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Ive got BNR32-000827


----------



## dark-knight (Sep 8, 2010)

bump!

anyone know exactly how many R34 VSpecII's were produced? 

I've been told around 1000?


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

dark-knight said:


> bump!
> 
> anyone know exactly how many R34 VSpecII's were produced?
> 
> I've been told around 1000?


There were 750 Vspec II Nur's . 250 Mspec Nur.

Every 2000 up non standard was a Vspec II, so there were more than 1000.

Vspec;Mspec,VspecII;Nur-7338, 

http://gtrusa.blogspot.com/2010/02/nissan-skyline-gt-r-r34-production.html


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

So where is 35 production so far; circa 15000?

I'm sure some stats I saw showed sales numbers reducing significantly of late.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Zed Ed said:


> So where is 35 production so far; circa 15000?
> 
> I'm sure some stats I saw showed sales numbers reducing significantly of late.


This is rough, but its about 6000 in Japan , about 4000 in the US, and 1500 in the UK/Europe.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

A discussion at a recent GTROC club meet put around 150 or less R34GTRs currently on UK roads, which surprised me somewhat!

80 UK cars but some are crashed and some are abroad.
They're still pricey to import, even 10 year old ones.


----------

